# Last Saturdays Bee removal surprize find.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was called to remove some bees from a falling down shed on the 2nd. I went and did the job on the Saturday 5th. What a surprize!! The shed had at one time been a honey house and the new owner never knew it. There was an old Walter Kelly wax melter, in there and a old 4 frame Woodman extractor and a few old skep shaped jars. Both waxmelter and extractor were given to me. The Woodman extractor had dirt and shingles in it from the fallen down roof. After removing all the dirt and giving the insides a good hoseing I found the bottom full of holes.
I figure a tin knocker will charge the price of a new extractor to make me a new bottom.

:shrug: So what would ya'll do with it? Clean it up and keep it as an antique? Try to find a tin knocker who will repair it, Dam the cost? Or just keep it for parts for some one some day?
Or :nerd: Think of a good cheap way to repair it?





































 Al


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Is Fiberglass an Option to fix it? Congrats on the score!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes fiberglass might be used if you didn't need to use the mat.

I might add it isn't like I need it as I do have a 50 frame radial also 2 frame hand crank basket job. 










 Al


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Label it "vintage" and list on Ebay.


----------



## Sunmo (Dec 29, 2004)

Why is it that everyone else gets the good deals? 

When I get called to extract bees from old buildings, I get yellow jackets and a flat tire.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I always talk to the people about the bees. First question is decribe the color. I also make it clear if it isn't honey bees I do charge for the removal, Fuel recovery cost. Don't drive so close to the buildings ya get the nails LOL.

Have decided I can fix it with JB weld and some PO5 gas tank sealer and a coat of epoxy paint on the inside.

 Al


----------

